# Soaps yet to wrap - Cut pics added at end



## Woodi (Apr 20, 2010)

This is NOT my favorite part of soapmaking, but a necessary step...

so I have just two weeks to wrap the rest of the 300 soaps I made 6 weeks ago for a Spring Artisan tour here. This is what my dining room looks like at present:







and more here: (the goat heads will go into bags with labels)






Anybody live near me who wants to come wrap soap? I can feed you up real good...


----------



## craftgirl08 (Apr 20, 2010)

HOLY MOLY!!  That is alot of great looking soaps!!


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Apr 20, 2010)

Lol! great looking soap indeed.  I am the same way if it makes you feel any better. Wrapping is by far my least favorite activity in soaping.  I really need to coerce my kids into getting involved more with that :roll:


----------



## IanT (Apr 20, 2010)

lol Ill help!! Im just like 2 or 3 thousand miles away but who cares?!?!



Ill bring some tea... we'll sit down and chat and before you know it..poof! no more soap to wrap! 

Those looks awesome!!!

I love the goat soaps! Im sure those will be a HIT!



I envy your soap collection!


----------



## topcat (Apr 20, 2010)

That is a very tempting offer Woodi - I love to wrap soap!  Throw in the plane fare and I will be there like a shot....who wouldn't love to visit where you live?   

Tanya


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep, i'm with Topcat on this one, maybe we should start up a soap wrappers club or something, everyone coming from far and wide hehe.


----------



## Woodi (Apr 21, 2010)

A soap wrappers club! Now that would be fun...(except for the airfare, travel time etc....)


----------



## NancyRogers (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm too far away from you down here in the deep south, but I wish I could come play with your soaps.


----------



## CherryGardenGirl (Apr 22, 2010)

lol, I must be one of the weird ones . . . I LOVE wrapping soaps.  But I suppose it does get a little old 300 bars later


----------



## Woodi (Apr 23, 2010)

I suppose, with the right attitude, we can make any task a pleasant one. I put on my fav music, set up a table in a spot I enjoy....

Here are the cut pics! (the one chai tea bag into the lye water turned the soaps a deep pink....I like!)

The bottom four have been super-trimmed and polished; the topmost two still have some rugged bits on.






but I wasted over 4 ounces of soap with the excessive trimming. When very dry, I will grind these up and use for bubble bath.






I hope the soap doesn't turn caramel-colored.


----------



## Woodi (Apr 23, 2010)

and a question for you:

Would YOU  trim up those top two bars, removing the rough spot? This will make smaller bars, but more soap scraps for the bubble bath... :roll: I do prefer cleaner looking bars myself, and usually I make 'em as pretty as I can, although I know the rustic look appeals to many also.

What do you prefer? Are your soaps trimmed and polished, or do you leave them rustic?


----------



## NancyRogers (Apr 23, 2010)

I personally love the rustic look, but I'm sure there are just as many people who prefer the clean look.  Of course, having all of those shavings to do stuff with is fun too.


----------



## ChrissyB (Apr 24, 2010)

All of those soaps are beautiful
The purple ones are lovely, and you must have a stack of those goat head moulds!!
They'll look great all wrapped!
I'm either/or regarding the rustic look/neat and tidy look. I've seen both and like both, depends on the soap I guess. I think yours look lovely untrimmed, but you've done most of them now so may as well do the last couple.
You could always make a laundry gel/wash with the offcuts and shavings.


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Apr 24, 2010)

Ohhhh, I LIKE, they look good all trimmed up


----------



## April (May 23, 2010)

Hi there:

Beautiful soaps.  I am in Ontario too, but I have visitors these days.  

Sounds like a wrapping soap-a-thon would be great fun though.

Best wishes,

April


----------

